# Firmware: EOS 5D Mark III Version 1.3.3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2015)

```
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.3.3 incorporates the following improvement and fix.</strong></p>
<p>1. Improves the AF controllability when shooting in Live View mode with a wide-angle lens (fixed focal length or zoom).

2. Corrects some incorrect indications on the “English” and “Russian” menu screens.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.3.3 is for cameras with Firmware Version 1.2.3 or earlier. If your camera’s firmware is already Version 1.3.3, it is not necessary to update the firmware.

When updating the firmware of your camera, please first review the instructions thoroughly before downloading.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii?WT.mc_id=C126149#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download firmware 1.3.3. at Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## msatter (Jan 29, 2015)

I am staying on 1.2.3


----------



## lycan (Jan 29, 2015)

msatter said:


> I am staying on 1.2.3


Why?


----------



## Netmonster (Jan 29, 2015)

If you're working with ML firmware, stay on 1.2.3


----------



## duydaniel (Jan 29, 2015)

I was expecting a bit more. No new feature :-\


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2015)

Netmonster said:


> If you're working with ML firmware, stay on 1.2.3



Thanks for the advise.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 29, 2015)

duydaniel said:


> I was expecting a bit more. No new feature :-\



like what? 14 stops of DR unfortunately seems to be no firmware feature.


----------



## liv_img (Jan 29, 2015)

No exposure compensation in AUTO ISO in M mode, like it was introduced in the last firmware of the 1DX  I was waiting for that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting a bit more. No new feature :-\
> ...



How about EC in M mode with Auto ISO, which was added to the 1D X?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

liv_img said:


> No AUTO ISO in M mode, like it was introduced in the last firmware of the 1DX  I was waiting for that.



The 5DIII has auto ISO in M mode. 

EDIT: I see you edited your post.


----------



## msatter (Jan 29, 2015)

lycan said:


> msatter said:
> 
> 
> > I am staying on 1.2.3
> ...



Indeed, mainly because of ML and nothing new that I am using in this new firmware.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> How about EC in M mode with Auto ISO, which was added to the 1D X?



Ah yes, quite right! Forgot that one. 

And come to think of it: wasn't there also some issue re. AF points lighting up in red in view-finder when active/locked on - in Servo-AF?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> And come to think of it: wasn't there also some issue re. AF points lighting up in red in view-finder when active/locked on - in Servo-AF?



Yes, that was a firmware add to the 1D X, and the 7DII has it. But I'm not sure it _can_ be added to the 5DIII. It wasn't there from the start on the 1D X because the AF point illumination for the transmissive LCD affects the metering, which occurs continually in Servo mode. The 'fix' for the 1D X and 7DII is to 'blink' the illumination, but I also suspect that the RGB metering system is altered to ignore or at least minimize input from the red pixels. Since the 5DIII lacks an RGB metering sensor and can't 'drop out' the red channel, maybe they can't get proper metering in Servo.


----------



## Joe M (Jan 29, 2015)

"some incorrect indications on the “English” and “Russian” menu screens" is a little vague. That I'm aware of, I haven't been mislead by anything on the menus that I use. It would seem this update adds little value if any to what I do with my cameras so I'll consider not applying it until I sell or what I've sometimes done in the past is make the buyer aware that a new version exists and they are welcome to apply it at their discretion.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 29, 2015)

There's so little reported as part of this firmware update, that I have to wonder what's included that's _not_ reported.

I don't enjoy the nag screen every time I power up my 5DIII after inserting a 3rd-party battery. At least I don't get a nag screen whenever I attach my 3rd-party tripod collar to my 100L macro lens! ;D

I'm just waiting for the "Hey, WTF?" posts if / when someone discovers something sneaky that Canon has slipped into this update. In the meantime, I'll stick with 1.2.3, as well.


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone reported on how 1.3.3 treats 3rd party batteries?


----------



## RGF (Jan 29, 2015)

duydaniel said:


> I was expecting a bit more. No new feature :-\



Agree. I would like to see multiple my menu screens, similar to the 7D M2.


----------



## rpt (Jan 29, 2015)

msatter said:


> I am staying on 1.2.3


Yup! Same here. I have ML installed and I am not about to give it up!


----------



## infared (Jan 29, 2015)

FYI ...I do not use ML (too afraid )...so I updated my 5DMarkIII using a CF card. I use Mac operating system. I downloaded the update and followed the instructions in the instruction file...but Canon has it wrong, (at least to my reckoning). You would think that they could get something this simple right. The instructions say to download the version 1.3.3. I use OS 10.9.5.
The Canon instructions say to check the file size of the downloaded file on your desktop with the specification for the file size on the Canon website. Just so you know...they do not match up. At least they did not on my iMac. The Canon website says the firmware file specifically will be 18.94MB. My firmware update file was 17.99MB. So if you are detail oriented...don't be alarmed...Canon is off by 1MB on the file size. I thought that maybe Canon was referring to the whole download, which includes the instruction file...but that doesn't match up either! LOL! The whole download (firmware and instruction file) is 19.9MB. 
So if the actual firmware file that you load on the CF card "5D300133.FIR" is 17.99MB rounded off to 18MB..you are good to go.
If anyone even reads the instructions anyway!!!! LOL!


----------



## WIDEnet (Jan 29, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting a bit more. No new feature :-\
> ...



You would already have that in 1.2.3, assuming you have ML (Dual-ISO) installed...



rpt said:


> I have ML installed and I am not about to give it up!



Same here; heck, I even made a video about it.


----------



## Rahul (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't use ML but won't be updating the firmware. Canon may have some booby trap somewhere in the firmware restricting something I use from a third party vendor. 

Anyway, does the firmware help in any sort of shooting?


----------



## cliffwang (Jan 29, 2015)

Netmonster said:


> If you're working with ML firmware, stay on 1.2.3



+1
I am going to stay with version 1.2.3.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 29, 2015)

.
How much does Canon pay you to accept this upgrade?


----------



## parkylondon (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm concerned about what Canon are doing in the background with this f/w "upgrade", what they aren't saying. Alarms for me include the fact that it's something you can't unroll, once this is in, that's it. No going back. 

I also read somewhere that they are taking a hard line with third party batteries - has anyone spotted anything weird with using them after this update has been applied? I have six batteries and three of them are (good quality) third party units from Calumet and Hahnel. I don't want them mucking around with what battery I choose to put in my camera.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 29, 2015)

infared said:


> The Canon website says the firmware file specifically will be 18.94MB.



Does the firmware totally replace the previous firmware or is this 19mb just an update? That's a lot of data

I never realized these firmware files were so big.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 29, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon website says the firmware file specifically will be 18.94MB.
> ...



Just checked my old FW-files here for the 7D and the 50D: The zip-files are a bit over 18MB and 11MB respectively. So, 19MB doesn't sound too much for a 5D.


----------



## infared (Jan 29, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon website says the firmware file specifically will be 18.94MB.
> ...



That is what their website and my computer say for the file size.
Replacing or updating the firmware...I have no idea....it just changes to the new version.


----------



## infared (Jan 29, 2015)

parkylondon said:


> I'm concerned about what Canon are doing in the background with this f/w "upgrade", what they aren't saying. Alarms for me include the fact that it's something you can't unroll, once this is in, that's it. No going back.
> 
> I also read somewhere that they are taking a hard line with third party batteries - has anyone spotted anything weird with using them after this update has been applied? I have six batteries and three of them are (good quality) third party units from Calumet and Hahnel. I don't want them mucking around with what battery I choose to put in my camera.


Just checked with the new firmware installed on my 5D III.
I have 3rd-party batteries and they work fine. I get the same message that I always got... "! Cannot Communicate with this battery. Use this battery?" . ...to which I reply OK and the battery then operates the camera perfectly but I do not get read out of the charge on the battery..that is the only downside but that is the way my 3rd-party batteries have always operated with my camera.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 29, 2015)

WIDEnet said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > I have ML installed and I am not about to give it up!
> ...



I've been Rick Rolled!!!


----------



## WIDEnet (Jan 29, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I've been Rick Rolled!!!



Yep...gotcha.



parkylondon said:


> Alarms for me include the fact that it's something you can't unroll, once this is in, that's it. No going back.



Not true, it reportedly works just fine if you downgrade through connecting your camera to your computer and using EOS Utility. See this post on the ML forum (where they first discovered the new FW) for more details. But it is suspicious that they block the "normal" way.


----------



## cosmopotter (Jan 29, 2015)

I WANT A 70D UPDATE!!! They need to add some features AND it would probably help the Magic Lantern developers.


----------



## llocq (Jan 29, 2015)

How about bringing a Second Curtain setting back into the body and not a Speedlight only setting...Thats all I want...That can be fixed via firmware upgrade right?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

llocq said:


> How about bringing a Second Curtain setting back into the body and not a Speedlight only setting...Thats all I want...That can be fixed via firmware upgrade right?



What's to fix? 2nd curtain sync can be set with the camera menu... Am I missing something?


----------



## parkylondon (Jan 29, 2015)

llocq said:


> How about bringing a Second Curtain setting back into the body and not a Speedlight only setting...Thats all I want...That can be fixed via firmware upgrade right?



+1 to this. No idea why Canon won't let us make that decision. Sell more flashes maybe? I have one Canon flash (600EXRT) and three YongNuo 460's... I'll never buy another canon flash. The second market ones are so good.


----------



## llocq (Jan 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> llocq said:
> 
> 
> > How about bringing a Second Curtain setting back into the body and not a Speedlight only setting...Thats all I want...That can be fixed via firmware upgrade right?
> ...



As far as I know there is no such setting in the 5DkIII itself....only in speed light 600RT...


----------



## llocq (Jan 29, 2015)

parkylondon said:


> llocq said:
> 
> 
> > How about bringing a Second Curtain setting back into the body and not a Speedlight only setting...Thats all I want...That can be fixed via firmware upgrade right?
> ...



I think that will be it, sadly.....which is...  ...

I want to use my third party external flashes without a stupid Speedlight on my camera for that..I know there are some ways around it but...it sucks..+1 on the YongNuo's, just ordered one, will be in my hand in 15 days!!! can't wait ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

llocq said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > llocq said:
> ...



Page 194 of the 5DIII manual disagrees with you...


----------



## llocq (Jan 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> llocq said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



That's not it...First of page 194 is about flash sync. speed in AV mode which is not what I'm talking about..page 195 though is about Flash Function Settings but it's accessible only with a Speedlight attached...even with the ST-E3 attached you only get a first curtain sync and a high speed sync....it HAS to be a Speedlight...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2015)

llocq said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > llocq said:
> ...



I'm a bit confused. Initially, you stated that 2nd curtain sync can't be set on the camera itself, only on the Speedlite. But clearly that's not true, as 2nd curtain can be set in the 5DIII menus for an attached Speedlite. Now, I assume you're talking about 2nd curtain sync for _remotely triggered_ off-camera flashes. It's true that isn't possible with the Canon wireless systems (neither optical nor RT). Note that even with a 600EX-RT in the hotshoe with 2nd curtain enabled, any slave flashes won't fire on the 2nd curtain. But you initially stated 'bring it _back_ to the body'...when was that ever possible? It hasn't been recently, the 580/ST-E2 can't do it, either.


----------



## Datfish (Jan 30, 2015)

I wonder why the upgrade for the 1Dx includes .....

*"5.Fixes a phenomenon in which the electronic level indicator does not work correctly."

*
and the upgrade for the 5Diii does not??!!

The level on my 5Diii is not even close to being accurate and never has been (+- 5 degrees)


----------



## NaturaLight (Jan 30, 2015)

liv_img said:


> No exposure compensation in AUTO ISO in M mode, like it was introduced in the last firmware of the 1DX  I was waiting for that.



Me too. I asked Rick Sammon to pass that request on to Canon, and he said he would.


----------



## NaturaLight (Jan 30, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> 1. Improves the AF controllability when shooting in Live View mode with a wide-angle lens (fixed focal length or zoom).



This must have been quite an issue to get (mostly) its own firmware release. Or is there other stuff not disclosed?


----------



## rpt (Jan 30, 2015)

rpt said:


> msatter said:
> 
> 
> > I am staying on 1.2.3
> ...


Well, looks like we may have a ML port for 1.3.3 after all! Take a look at http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11017.msg138967#msg138967


----------



## msatter (Jan 30, 2015)

rpt said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > msatter said:
> ...



Thanks for the link and one of the new found strings is 'LP-E6N'


----------



## parkylondon (Jan 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> llocq said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



All the above kind of outline what my point was about. 

What I want to be able to do (and mods, feel free to start another thread here) is have a trigger on my 5D3 able to instruct my remote flashes to fire on Second Curtain. 

I don't want (or need) a flash mounted on camera - I want a TX there to fire a trio of YN460's in a risky spot (near the landing area of freestyle snowboarders). I want to do long exposure, at night, with light trails going in the right direction i.e. behind the line of travel. I cannot do that with the current firmware or, for that matter, the new firmware. And I want to.


----------



## llocq (Jan 30, 2015)

parkylondon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > llocq said:
> ...



Exactly!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2015)

llocq said:


> Exactly!!!



Yes, but not exactly what you said in the first place. 

I wouldn't mind remote control over 2nd curtain, even more I'd like remote control over the flash head zoom setting.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 30, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> llocq said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly!!!
> ...



Yes! BOTH are overdue. It is unacceptable that Canon did not updgrade their wireless ETTL-protocol at the same time they switched from optical triggering to radio triggering. It really is only a software/firmware topic ... if Canon is not able or "innovative" enouh to figure it out themselves, they should just ask a few ML programmers over, give them access to the source code and it would be fixed in a one-night session ... at little cost .. coffee plus a few beers maybe ... and a couple free ST-E3's and 600EX-RTs.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Yes! BOTH are overdue. It is unacceptable that Canon did not updgrade their wireless ETTL-protocol at the same time they switched from optical triggering to radio triggering.



I agree that esp. the lack of remote zoom is disappointing as this would have been the perfect moment, unless they plan to do ettl-3 with the 5d4 and the rumored 600ex-rt successor ("660ex-rt")...



AvTvM said:


> It really is only a software/firmware topic ...



... but I disagree with this assessment: It's not _only_ a fw upgrade, it _is_ a fw upgrade.

If you see how important reliability is for Canon and how much Yongnuo struggles with their botched flash firmwares, Canon obviously didn't think they'd have the time (and/or r&d resources) to do it properly so they just added the group mode and transmit the proven ettl-2 via radio.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 30, 2015)

Adding 2nd curtain sync to a wireless remote flash protocol must be really easy. Even Nikon can do it ... for many years now. Even with old-style optical triggering. I am convinced, some ML guys could do it within very short time ... if Canon gave them proper access to the current wireless ETTL source code and fully specs for the hardware involved (ST-E3-RT and 600EX-RT)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Adding 2nd curtain sync to a wireless remote flash protocol must be really easy. Even Nikon can do it ... for many years now. Even with old-style optical triggering. I am convinced, some ML guys could do it within very short time ... if Canon gave them proper access to the current wireless ETTL source code and fully specs for the hardware involved (ST-E3-RT and 600EX-RT)



I'm certain Canon could do it...they have just decided it doesn't meet the wants/needs of the majority and thus it's not worth the (comparatively minor) development costs.


----------

